

Software consultant caught with huge stockpile of homemade explosives - Tycho
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20101206/ap_on_re_us/us_explosive_house

======
badwetter
It seems to me that burning the house to the ground is merely an excuse to
check some of the disaster planning methods and equipment to determine
accuracy of fall out equipment etc.

I strongly doubt that most of the material is too hazardous or dangerous to
remove. Like I said it's an opportunity. 8)

Anyone else think this?

------
cafard
Mostly I think it's a bit hard on the landlords. They're expected to know that
the tenant has stockpiled explosives?

The burn doesn't sound prudent to me. On the other hand, I don't blame the
local bomb squad for not wanting to work in the house.

------
cullenking
Given they are not paying the homeowner for their "experiment", I wonder if
the homeowners insurance will payout for fire damage? Will the homeowners
insurance have to pay out for any damage to neighboring property, etc?

------
Oxryly
> "It certainly would not be a detonation that would level a neighborhood,"
> Newman said.

Oh those words would be terrible indeed to rue...

